# US CREAM SEPARATOR By Vermon Farm Co.



## Beebs (Dec 18, 2009)

I need help. I must apologize as my batteries are dead in my camera. I have a beautiful US Cream Separtator By Vermont Farm Machine Co. I also have the owners manual along with sales flyers. The separator is in beautiful condition and I need to sale it. I can not find any kind of value and the only one I could find is sitting in a museum in Vermont. Can anyone tell me anything as I am hoping to sell it tomorrow. Thank you so much in advance.  Oh sorry, it's dated to 1900-1904


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi well I just forwarded your post to my brother Harry Matthews for his thoughts on your separator.  He has a homepage for old engines and farm items.  I should get an email from him in minutes.  RED Matthews


----------



## oldengine (Dec 18, 2009)

I cannot help with this one. I do have a Montgomery Wards separator and a McCormick Deering separator and I have collected DeLaval and Empire gasoline engine milking machines. http://www.old-engine.com/delaval.htm

 Try your question on our forum at: http://www.smokstak.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=51


----------



## LC (Dec 18, 2009)

I had a beautiful like new Delaval floor model cream separator I sold in my action last year , it brought a disappointing sixty five dollars , but that is the way of it at auctions some times . It was definitely a boat anchor , a lot of weight to move even being it could be taken apart . I sold a floor model separator in an antique mall about eight years ago , I got two hundred dollars out of it . I do not know what one is actually worth , I am sure that there would be all kinds of opinions concerning your item in question as for what it is worth .


----------



## Beebs (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your help. Red I have looked everywhere for the US Cream Separator, I guess I have several folks scratching their heads. Oldengine, thanks for the link. I went there this morning & put a post up. Haven't heard anything yet. For being such a popular item in the early 1900's and winning a gold medal you'd think there would be more info. I know it's got me baffled. I can't believe the only other one is in a museum. There has got to be more out there?? Again thanks all. []


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 19, 2009)

Beebs I sent you a pm    here are a few pics of seperators in my house   Old engine  Harry you will like the empire..  You got my twin cylinder inverted empire pump a while back hope your enjoying it!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 19, 2009)

close up


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 19, 2009)

pics for Beebs


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 19, 2009)

one more


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 19, 2009)

last one hope it helped


----------



## Beebs (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Oldihtractor, THATS IT. The last set of pics, bottom right. Looks just like that. What is the G that is embossed on the side? I also have the original book that says "Rules and Directions for Setting up and operating." I also have 2 other books and 3 sales flyer's. Now what do you think? Thank you so much, I just can't thank you enough. []


----------



## Beebs (Dec 19, 2009)

I have another question, not to be a pain. But how can I clean it up a little bit? I don't want to take away from it's value, but it does need to be cleaned. Any suggestions? Thanks again.


----------



## oldengine (Dec 19, 2009)

Clean it by wiping it down with WD40, but TEST a spot first to make certain that paint doesn't come off on your cloth.

 Here's our forum link with more pictures: http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69762


----------



## LC (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is a small Economy seperator I have had for a while . As you can see , it is not in the best of condition . If I ever get around to it , I am going to work it over and turn it into a flower planter for the Misses .


----------



## toshsheritagefarm (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey oldihtractor,
 I recognize the first two pictures as being from Dettloffs book, but the last image, where is it from?
 Also, from the last post: L C, if your separator crank TURNS, PLEASE do not use it as a flower planter! Even if if does not crank, perhaps the bowl could be rechromed. I know of a person down here who repairs separators. There is a rapid decline in decent cream separators, and we all need all the parts we can get. There are hundreds of people who need parts! If there is anything salavagable, if the bowl (the separator) is intact, maybe I or Monroe Miller would like to buy it. 

_Poster requested edit._


----------



## LC (Feb 13, 2010)

Regretfully the handle on the small seperator I have posted on here is froze up . The two bigger ones I sold in the past were both beauties , even the bells worked on them . I believe the Amish were at my auction , but they apparantly did not need the one I had being it went so cheap , a local person bought it . I was thinking about attempting to take this one apart if possible and try getting it going again .


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 14, 2010)

It is from the same book      If you know anyone looking for seoarators I have a lot to get rid of  some really hard to find and many parts..   have about 100 plus complete ones


----------



## toshsheritagefarm (Feb 15, 2010)

Are you selling individuals or are you going to try and get rid of them in one go? I know someone needing a McCormick Deering bowl; do you happen to have one?


----------

